# SR9c



## dehoopta (Mar 2, 2010)

I am new to handguns and am in the "looking to buy" phase. I was looking at this handgun and was stunned to see stamped in big letters on the loaded chamber indicator "LOADED WHEN UP" and on the slide "BEFORE USING GUN........AVAILABLE FREE". Does everything have to be dumbed down and mar the surface of an otherwise nice piece of work? Is this typical of handguns? Thanks to our frivolous lawsuit, sue happy population


----------



## dehoopta (Mar 2, 2010)

Guess no one has comments.


----------



## TexasCHL (Feb 24, 2010)

No one ever accused our civil court system of having any intelligence.


----------



## cluznar (Mar 11, 2012)

*All I know is the SR9c is one sweet gun, luv mine.*


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

A very substantial amount of the cost of everything we buy is due to frivolous lawsuits...doctor visits, medicine, cars, coffee at Micky D's.....JJ


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

one of the requirements to make a gun legal to be sold in mass is a loaded chamber indicator. i have sr9c and i know exactly what you mean. ruger is a very good company and most of its guns are certified in mass. we have to follow the state list of approved guns and also an attorney generals regulation. not to bore you with stupid laws but for instance new glocks are approved on the state list but they are not approved by the attorney general so we can't buy them here. so my guess would be ruger put that on the gun in order to have it approved to be sold in mass.


----------

